

Show HN: Get links pulled from Twitter favorites into Instapaper - thenewb

@glasner and I shipped a product today, http://www.tweetgrabber.com, that allows anyone with an Instapaper account to receive full-length articles that were favorited by anyone with a public Twitter account. You can now essentially crowdsource your Instapaper reading to those you trust by following their favorites. We use Twitter's streaming API to send articles straight to your Instapaper. You can follow your own favorites (single player mode) or follow anyone else's (multiplayer mode), forming a graph of curated real-time news.
======
jlev89
Awesome app, just wondering- is there going to be some way to figure out which
of your twitter followers are using it already? Or a list of 'recommended
reads' or people to follow? Will it ever aggregate shared or "liked" items on
Facebook?

~~~
glasner
Thanks. We're working on suggested users now based on who you already follow
on Twitter. Global "recommended reads" will come after public profiles are
launched. All the above will be done in the next few weeks.

Nothing is planned for Facebook.

------
jordanschau
awesome app!

one suggestion, why not use instapaper's oauth rather than taking user's
credentials?

~~~
thenewb
The full Instapaper API only works for users who are already paying a monthly
subscription to Instapaper, which we thought was a small percentage...

